# Afx/Tomy Japanese Pit Boxes



## Slotcardad1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Can someone tell me the specfics about the Japanese EX series of 18 pit boxes with regard to packaging. There used to be this guy gunner bill who had an elaborate description on his web site but the site is no longer available. Did all of the cars have wire ties holding them in place or was it just the original first six GTP cars?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*EX series..*

All of mine have/had the wire tie to hold the cars and came with an instruction sheet. I busted all of mine to display, however I kept the boxes...

-marc and marcus


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I had some of those pit road boxes that accidentally got thrown away. 
They were so cool because they hooked together and made a pit road.
Wahoo said that those molds are long gone and would not be reproduced. 
It's a shame, at $35 it would be nice to get some with the MegaGs.
You never find these pit road boxes cheap on eBay.

Are any resincasters producing these? Can we get someone to do it?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Would love to see a picture of what you all are talking about, they sound cool.

Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Only pic i have of them, along the back straight...











They came in grey and dark blue. I miss them...


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I have 4 new. With cars for trade . Forget numbers .work weekend will ck Monday and post pics and somewants.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Ok. I checked quickly before I get ready to crash. I have 2 EX 007 Ferrari / Marlboro mib and 1 EX 009 Marlboro white orange mib . 1 EX 011 ESPO MIB. All are F1 cars . Also have new in pack flamed Afx van. 

Off top of my head I'm looking for 
Coke cola chevelle.
Petty from same set.
Patrick STP F1 Dark blue.
F5000 Citzen watch 
Bata Din 
Sugar Daddy Datsun 510
Watson F1 

Much much more needed. Lmk what u have in rare. I also have nany rare cars to trade .


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

There was also a couple differant stickers used on the back uprights
I have them identical to the one in the photo,and also have them with Champion / STP / Moroso / Bell / GoodYear / Shell stickers across the top
Best thing going for car storage with the little magnet keeper plates that the cars sat on:thumbsup:
Tires will fit in the tire holders on the back upright if you really wanted to get crazy with realism.:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

If someone would be willing to donate or sell me one of those pit boxes, I would be willing to cast them. We could proby even get Wayne to re-pop the stickers for them. Just let me know. pig


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

partspig said:


> If someone would be willing to donate or sell me one of those pit boxes, I would be willing to cast them. We could proby even get Wayne to re-pop the stickers for them. Just let me know. pig


Wow! Thats what Im talkin bout! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Can you cast them with the steel magnet keeper plate.
I won't donate or sell mine,i still use them,but i'll lend a couple for casting proposes:thumbsup:
PM me if you want to go that way:wave:
Rick


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

CooL!!


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I remember those. They are cool. Too bad I threw mine away when I opened them to get at the cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I sure miss my pit boxes...


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

There is one of these for sale on EBAY right now. It is a Super G+ #22 Maxwell House car.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Tomy-SG...321055821292?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ac06b0dec

And a second one. The #6 T-Bird SG+.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Tomy-SG...321055619482?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ac067f99a

Sold
And a third, #17 Porsche 962 Shell SG+.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Tomy-SG...321052251716?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ac0349644

Sold
And a fourth, the F1 Canon SG+.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Tomy-SG...321052214692?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ac03405a4

Also some very rare Japanese release TOMY cars currently on EBAY, most are G-plus. Check out the cars from this seller, like this BMW M1. I bought one new many years ago for probably $5.00.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Tomy-A...271134428997?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f20df0f45


----------

